# for those who have seen the movie inception



## Team_Subspace (Dec 11, 2010)

how good of a movie was it (1 - 5 stars)


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 11, 2010)

The movie sucks.  The whole thing's just a dream.


----------



## Kickstarts (Dec 11, 2010)

Personally, I liked it. Nice new concept for a blockbuster.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Dec 11, 2010)

Just an awesome movie through and through. Warning though make sure you watch it from the beginning and don't miss a second of it. Sometimes it feels like the movie is moving at breakneck speed and missing a minute or two can really make you miss something important. It's one of those movies that keeps you guessing till the end. That was a total dick move Son of Science you didn't have to tell him the ending!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

4.5/5.

It was a reeeally good movie. The only problem was Ellen Page's acting. Not a fan of her.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 11, 2010)

Kickstarts said:
			
		

> Personally, I liked it. Nice new concept for a blockbuster.


It's definitely not a new concept. It's a rip-off:


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That was a total dick move Son of Science you didn't have to tell him the ending!



The guy is just a dick overall. The movie basically just came out, and he ruined the ending.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your flaming to yourself.  

Anyway, the point is:  It's just some guy with some people running through dreams.  And then, there's an ambiguous ending with a spinny thingy.  http://screenrant.com/inception-spoilers-d...ion-kofi-68330/
That theory was endorsed by the Nolan dawg.  



Spoiler



The movie sucks


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Anyway, the point is:  It's just some guy with some people running through dreams.  And then, there's an ambiguous ending with a spinny thingy.



I can put any movie plot summary into a hyper condensed caveman sounding summary and it'll sound pretty dumb.

The Godfather? It's a bunch of Italians shooting at each other.

Shawshank Redemption? Guy in prison gets beat up and breaks out.

As for the ending, it's pretty much opinion. I've read plenty of evidence for both theories. I thought it was a fantastic movie though, but it could've used some more elaboration on certain points and aspects.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toy Story?  Toys go on an adventure.

Gladiator?  War dude becomes a gladiator then dies.

Jaws?  Tourists get eaten by sharks.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

inception shoulda been about a baby T_T


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2010)

It was very good, definitely around 85% in my book. Great action scenes, nice CGI, good story, keeps you guessing what's happening. Like it's been said before, pay attention through out the whole movie, else you'll don't understand it all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2010)

4.5/5
Inception was a great movie! I loved it!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 11, 2010)

South Park's Insheeption made a lot of sense after I watched Inception! It's a film that make you think. Good film


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 11, 2010)

Really great movie, imo with ToyStory3 the best movie and maybe the best this year,  but I agree, that you shouldn`t miss a minute of this movie, because there is so much information coming and going...

I had a friend going to the bathroom of the cinema for some minutes and after that he really felt lost in the story, even though it is definitely not complicated. The information needed to fully understand it though are really coming very frequently in the movie!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 11, 2010)

4.5/5
I just couldn't get off my seat because of the action.


----------



## admotonic (Dec 12, 2010)

4.5/5 Loved the movie. I did get a bit confused at points but it is still a brilliant film


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2010)

I really liked Inception. however it doesnt take much to keep me entertained. 

Id give it about an 80%.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 12, 2010)

pretty good although I wouldn't go so far as to say it was complicated. 4/5


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

i liked the movie, 4/5 however i hated the ending because i do not want to just keep guessing, i want facts. the whole story.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 12, 2010)

Loved it, am getting the limited edition with briefcase and replica spinning top.


----------



## grubbymitts (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, I watched it and was left quite disappointed.  Not because of the ending, which I thought was an obvious film device but the fact that they had the ability to change the dream but they hardly used it.  The bit in the middle when she is learning her craft is excellent, I was hoping for more of that towards the end.

All in all, it was mediocre and made The Matrix look good.  Here's hoping they don't cock up Tron.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

the end really confuses me...


Spoiler



how come it seems as if no one recognizes the guy at the end


----------



## Fudge (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw it in theaters. Great movie, but really confusing. Still, 5/5.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> the end really confuses me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



what guy?


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

the main one... i forgot his name but hes played by leonardo dicaprio


----------



## Westside (Dec 12, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> the main one... i forgot his name but hes played by leonardo dicaprio


WTF do you mean, Kobb?  How the hell do you not recognize him?


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

i did it was just as if all the other people in the movie didnt 




Spoiler



as they were leaving the airport


----------



## antwill (Dec 12, 2010)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> Just an awesome movie through and through. Warning though make sure you watch it from the beginning and don't miss a second of it. Sometimes it feels like the movie is moving at breakneck speed and missing a minute or two can really make you miss something important. It's one of those movies that keeps you guessing till the end. That was a total dick move Son of Science you didn't have to tell him the ending!


Why are you giving a warning making it sound like you're addressing it to people who haven't seen the movie yet, in a thread for those who HAVE seen it?

Also how anyone didn't see the ending coming I have no idea. Going into the film it was obvious.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> i did it was just as if all the other people in the movie didnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they recognized him, it was that they were going in different ways.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

o ok i get it now.... that clears up a lot for me,  thanx


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2010)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> Well, I watched it and was left quite disappointed.  Not because of the ending, which I thought was an obvious film device but the fact that they had the ability to change the dream but they hardly used it.  The bit in the middle when she is learning her craft is excellent, I was hoping for more of that towards the end.
> 
> All in all, it was mediocre and made The Matrix look good.  Here's hoping they don't cock up Tron.


They couldn't control the dream because it wasn't any of theirs. The dream belonged to the guy they were trying to plant the idea into. If you noticed the train in the middle of the street, and listened to them complaining, you'll not that none of them did that.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

i noticed how none of them made the train appear but does that mean fischer caused it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> i noticed how none of them made the train appear but does that mean fischer caused it?





Spoiler



No. Kobb did. It's explained in the movie that he was the one who brought it in there, I just forget how. Just like how he brought Mol into that Chinese dude's dream, and how he brought Mol into that army base in the mountains to shoot Fischer.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

i think the train was from kobb, with the influence of who-was-his-wife-again.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

i had a feeling it was kobb seeing as how 



Spoiler



there were many scenes with a train



and what makes me wonder is 



Spoiler



in the dream kobb sees his kids a lot and that is pretty much changing the dream with his memory, so shouldnt that cause the dream to collapse??


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking back though, I see that's right. I think I actually already had that conversation. Z.Z Fischer's subconscious however was what was trying to kill them. Scratch what I told you about them not being able to change it though. She could have changed it, but it would have made Fischer's already trained subconscious close in faster. Because the more you change the dream the more the subconscious is aware (described in the movie as White Blood Cells). Since a lot was riding on this operation, they had to make sure his subconscious didn't close in on them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, they can change the dream, just don't want to. It's described when Kobb is teaching that girl Architect. They were in his dream, but she kept changing everything, and Kobb's subconscious caught on and tried to stop her.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 12, 2010)

and thats also why kobb would act weird when he saw his kids in fischer's dream


----------

